# shipping / flying stuff to Dubai from UK



## andy_amanda (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi,

We are planning on sending stuff from the uk to dubai to make our house a home, photo's, personal belongings, all the stuff you have in the lounge etc that make it homely,

Can anyone advise of any good companies that they have used ?

Many Thanks


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

andy_amanda said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are planning on sending stuff from the uk to dubai to make our house a home, photo's, personal belongings, all the stuff you have in the lounge etc that make it homely,
> 
> ...


Hi Guys

I picked up on a thread "international removers" or something similar where there were a few companies folk had recommended from the UK but in the end we used Pickfords, found them the cheapest by a couple of hundred pounds. They were also really good and if boxes were only half full asked if there was anything I wanted to put in. Our stuff should be on a boat as I type, left 23rd and arrive in Dubai 11th Feb hopefully only 4-5 days to clear customs and then on to the villa! However if all this happens on time is another matter!!

To be honest if it wasn't for the fact that the 'men' of the family wanted their road/mountain bikes and that the wee guy needs his toys and my daughter her teddies!!! we prob wouldn't have bothered as the only "big" stuff was our suite,dining table and chairs and the wee guys bed!! But we felt that the children needed some of their own things around!!

I don't know if its only small personal stuff that air maybe cheaper - something to check out as I don't know anything about it.

Hope it helps guys

Debbie


----------



## inlimbo (Sep 11, 2008)

One of my colleagues just had to move a container full of goods from Australia to Malaysia using Picksford. Her big design dining table ended up damaged, and they tried to blame it on bad weather on the water. However as our company was the actual shipping line we checked the captains log and there were no indication of any bad weather. Turned out the packers from Picksford had packed the table wrongly. 

In terms of prices. I had my stuff (13 boxes) picked up yday from here in Brisbane (going to Dubai). Kent Moving wanted 1750 AUD for approx 5 CBMs, whereas Picksford wanted 2830 AUD for what they quoted as 3 CBMs. 

Just some food for thought


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

Andy/Amanda, 

I used a company was great, sent items from nottingham (they collect from your door) and sent to cargo village at dubai airport. contact [email protected]
Offer some great service at good rates.


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

inlimbo said:


> One of my colleagues just had to move a container full of goods from Australia to Malaysia using Picksford. Her big design dining table ended up damaged, and they tried to blame it on bad weather on the water. However as our company was the actual shipping line we checked the captains log and there were no indication of any bad weather. Turned out the packers from Picksford had packed the table wrongly.
> 
> In terms of prices. I had my stuff (13 boxes) picked up yday from here in Brisbane (going to Dubai). Kent Moving wanted 1750 AUD for approx 5 CBMs, whereas Picksford wanted 2830 AUD for what they quoted as 3 CBMs.
> 
> Just some food for thought


I suppose that is the chance that you take when you ship anything and thats why you need to make sure you have the right amount of insurance. I can only speak from my own experience and found the way that they packed and wrapped all the furniture very well. They even told me that the legs from my dinning table had to come off and they did it themselves. I suppose as they say the proof is in the pudding - meaning we will see what happens when it all gets there!!


----------



## ghandi2485 (Nov 18, 2008)

Try a quote from the London Baggage Company - Gourav Jalan was the guy who quoted me 'happy' on 02079210008 - they pick up etc and were the cheapest I found for air freight.

Haven't actually gone through with it yet (parents will do it soon once I exit hotel) but as I am from Nottingham I might firstly check out the one StevieBoy mentioned!

Ghandi.


----------



## ratpick_2000 (Jan 30, 2009)

I used Abels, a british firm based in Ipswich. They are by appointment to the Queen, so they must be good. (although I've not heard about the Queen looking for a nice 2 bed semi lately).


----------

